# Official Dallas Cowboys, suck thread :)



## ODanksta (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## ODanksta (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll still be watching tho..


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> I'll still be watching tho..


Funny shit bro.. My team just got beat by Buffalo..smh


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## ODanksta (Sep 13, 2015)

Goooo Dallas!!!!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Sep 13, 2015)

Don't worry they'll beat the lions in the last quarter.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2015)

This was me last night after that last drive!!


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 14, 2015)

dez bryant soft as shit


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> dez bryant soft as shit


Stop hating, he is one of the best in the league... if he was on your team you'd be praising him.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 14, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Stop hating, he is one of the best in the league... if he was on your team you'd be praising him.


yeah no shit, but I'm an eagles fan and fuck dez bryant


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> yeah no shit, but I'm an eagles fan and fuck dez bryant


lmao... Fuck Demarco Maury too!


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 14, 2015)

haha man I am so pumped for the game tonight, I'll be in the Linc next weekend 


Was there the last time we played Dallas....that wasn't so fun lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 20, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> haha man I am so pumped for the game tonight, I'll be in the Linc next weekend
> 
> 
> Was there the last time we played Dallas....that wasn't so fun lol


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Romo died and is out of the game


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Romo broken Collarbone confirmed.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 20, 2015)

Yea  and I don't have a lot of faith in Weeden


But our defense will step up


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea  and I don't have a lot of faith in Weeden
> 
> 
> But our defense will step up


Im a Green Bay fan so I feel your pain haha. I wanted to see Jordy rip the league apart this year. Injuries suck.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2015)

is dallas sucks, what's that make philly? christ, what an ugly ass game..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2015)

if


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 20, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> is dallas sucks, what's that make philly? christ, what an ugly ass game..


Nothing to be happy about on either side... Even if we win, look at the cost. Romo being injured fucks our whole season


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nothing to be happy about on either side... Even if we win, look at the cost. Romo being injured fucks our whole season


 yup, i just said the same thing on facebook when someone posted a meme of dallas fans be like, blah blah blah, and i said pretty much the same thing.. even dallas fans can't be happy with this game.. sure, they won, but they both played like poo poo, plus romo is now out with a broken clavacal, which isn't good in the long term..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 20, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> yup, i just said the same thing on facebook when someone posted a meme of dallas fans be like, blah blah blah, and i said pretty much the same thing.. even dallas fans can't be happy with this game.. sure, they won, but they both played like poo poo, plus romo is now out with a broken clavacal, which isn't good in the long term..


They might've loved Weeden in Cleveland, but c'mon, their whole QB situation has been fucked for a long time. I'm not a Weeden fan, so for me this was a fucked off game. What's one win compared to the rest of the season? That broken clavicle isn't gonna heal a second time. I mean, it will, but it'll never be 100%! That's the same injury from a few years ago... Ijs Weeden is not the answer. FUCK!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 22, 2015)

2paranoid said:


>


LOL Thats funny, but at least they beat the seaqueefs LOL


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 22, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> LOL Thats funny, but at least they beat the seaqueefs LOL


Haha I only really posted that because of sam bradford and that is how I imagine him after the past two weeks with philadlephia. I loved Nick Foles when he was here in philly and really enjoyed watching him beat the Shehawks

Nick seems like a genuinely good dude and I hope he does well for himself


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't think anyone loved weeden, that cost the G.M. his job..drafting a 30 year old baseball bustout in the first round. 

The division blows, 7 wins mite get it done. Probably 8 tho... Dallas should pick up somebody. Maybe RG3 for a 3rd pick.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 23, 2015)

Bradford, another head scratcher...dude never looked good .. that was a bust n Chip trades away a decent qb for this injury prone busta.


----------



## Iriemedicine (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Oct 11, 2015)

I dated a chick from Tony Romo's hometown of Burlington, WI. That place is the white trash capitol of the world. Blessed I was able to shake her, took some doing though....All he did was try to become Favre 2.0 except no heart, and worse interception situations. At least Favres INT caused games to end in some do or die situation. Defense won us SB 31


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Oct 13, 2015)

OMG this is funny as shit!!!!!! I hate Dallas too!


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 13, 2015)

I hate the Cowturds as well..I love seeing Jones fail.


----------

